

Show HN: Crowdsourced video game information website - parthoghosh86

Hi, I have recently launched Gamealoon.com which is a crowdsourced video game information and media and social network website. Gamers from all around the world can come, create and share their opinions, news, videos and more in the form of articles at Gamealoon. Also, they can connect with each other via the fully featured twitter-esque social network. Currently the challenge I am facing is that I am unable to get early adopters for my website.<p>Also, I want to reward the user for their contribution to the system. I am thinking of providing them some share from ad revenue or points via some gamification system via which they can exchange their collected points with something tangible. Its just that I am unable to think through how I should approach this problem or is it even the right time to approach the problem or not. Please advice and provide your valuable feedback.
======
parthoghosh86
Hi It will be really helpful if some advises and feedback can be provided as
it will help me work in a much more better way.

